# Dye and wash coat.



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I am going to be finishing an old stereo console and my kitchen door, Also make some samples. I have always wanted to try dyes to do a factory like finish: dye, wash coat, stain, seal and finish, can you give me some tips? I have slowly been collecting dyes, WB and NGR Any tips on what colors to layer?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Brown and yellow will look nice, also depend on what you have for furnitures, don't forget the doors are not the same wood as your old stereo console the stain or dye may look different, provide some pictures for us.
if your old stereo console has a nice grain use black dye sand it back to bare wood leave the black dye in the grain and top it with red or some nice dark blue or you can do Brown and green combo use sealer and spray it with few coats of lacquer or what ever you like for top coat.
Use the dye only if you can sand the old stereo console down to bare wood or the dye will not work properly.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd be careful with the wash coat section. The dye has to be really dry and even then, 50/50. 

Here's the reason. If you use let's say a water based dye and you use a waterbased wash coat, it will re-activate the dye, possibly remove it or move the colorant around. Because essentially with the dye there is no binder it's basically all just colorant. Again you have the same potential with the stain removing some of the dye or lightening it. 

But overall good attempt at the system. 

The only steps your missing are the multiple toner coats and possible glaze coats that some manufacturers do. Generally speaking most factory finishes are around an 11 step process and some more, depends of course. 

Post some before/after pictures, would be cool to see what you come up with. Good luck!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Technogod said:


> if you are going to wash coat first,your second step has to be stain.


Not necessarily. You can apply a dye after a wash coat. Followed by a stain.

I'm curious for him to put up a couple of experimental images so we can take a look. I've already been down this road, but I'd like to see his outcome. Always good to see people try new things and learn.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Not a sign of splotching! Will definitely try that the next time I have to "stain" pine. Would work like a champ on 6 panel solid pine doors. Thanks for the pointers...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Technogod said:


> No stain used other than a glaze.All dyes.it is a pine .
> 
> 
> upload an image



Looks good. If you wouldn't mind, could you detail the process you used, product used, and method (spray/wipe, no spray, or no wipe, back brush, etc.)? 

That way the other members of the forum can gain some insight into what they are looking at. 

Congrats on your experiment.


----------

